# Auswahl am Rand verkleinern?



## Kunguroo (14. Oktober 2003)

Also dies ist mein Problem:

Ich hab ne (leere) Auswahl auf einer (leeren) Ebene. 
Diese Auswahl liegt an einigen Stellen am Rand
der Arbeitsfläche. Wenn ich nun zu "Auswahl -> verkleinern"
gehe und 3 Pixel oder so eingebe, wird die Auswahl zwar
verkleinert, leider aber bleiben die Teile der Auswahl, die
am Arbeitsflächenrand lagen, eben dort kleben, werden 
also nicht verkleinert. 
Nun, ich bin sicher, daß dies eine allgemein bekannte
Verhaltensweise ist 
Was ich gerne wüßte ist, wie ich diese Verhaltensweise
austricksen, umgehen oder einfach nur abschalten kann.
Ich möchte eine solche Auswahl verkleinern wie jede
andere Auswahl auch. Transformieren der Auswahl geht
schließlich nicht, weil sie ne leere Auswahl ist, und die
einzige andere Möglichkeit wäre, die Auswahl erst einmal
zu füllen, dann zu transformieren, wieder zu leeren und neu
zu füllen. Dies ist natürlich viel zu umständlich 

Hilfe !


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Oktober 2003)

Dein Problem kannst Du lösen, in dem Du Deine Auswahl über
"Auswahl" => "Auswahl transformieren"... verkleinerst...


----------



## Kunguroo (14. Oktober 2003)

Eben nicht!
Wie ich ja oben schon erwähnt hatte,
kommt dann die Meldung, daß das nicht
geht, weil die Auswahl leer ist


----------



## Mythos007 (14. Oktober 2003)

@ Kunguroo - Du musst schon tun was ich Dir sage... Ich meine
"Auswahl transformieren" und nicht "Frei transformieren" das 
ist ein Unterschied! also Augen auf - bei mir funktioniert es...


----------

